# Felca Seascoper111



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

I have had my eye on one of these, a typical "Sub" style watch I guess but it's it name that caught my imagination







What is a Seascoper







Don't know but I love the name. The watch is not to bad either.

There is another style of Seascoper which is larger and more colourful and in your face







the one below










Anyway mine is the more subdued, I think latter model which puts me in mind of O&W's It has a "quality feel" screw in crown, stainless steel case, thick mineral crystal (never sure which sort







) and a solid link oyster bracelet to complement this heavy solid feeling watch.

On the down side of this design only the hands are iluminous and not the dial. Some don't like the day and it would be better with out the date as well. Most surprisingly it is not a hacking movement, whether the Felca Rotomatic (as I think it was called) was and mine has broke,I don't know.

My watch, which only cost Â£60 with the shipping from Germany is not perfect but the few of these I have seen in good condition seem to make up to Â£200 so I'm not complaining. The other style above is for sale at $700 on the site I took the photo from







and I have seen this type make that kind of money on our E-Bay

I think my particular watch has been restored as it all seems over polished, if that makes sense







It obviously has been well used as the bezel is in original condition.

In the picture you can see some "brassing" of the chapter ring but when the watch is on the wrist you don't notice this really. If you look into the watch you can see the seal between the crystal and the case (this is more noticeable in the one above) I have not ever noticed this on my other watches, again not a problem on the wrist. The biggest shame of this example is that the engraving has almost be worn/polished off the back, it did have a submarine that would had made a nice picture for the Gallery but to faint now









So to sum up a nice, despite some issues a "real" divers watch for the money of the many "so called" divers watches we all know about. I think a definte keeper.










I just wish I can find out more about them, a search turns up the odd Felca for sale and that some latter ones are badged Titoni/Felca but no real info'









So if you can add anything I would be gratefull









Sorry if you saw my bit in the Photo Forum but thought it deserved a bit more coverage in the Divers Forum.


----------



## fusee (Apr 22, 2005)

I do like your Felca JOT! It would look better after a brushing though IMVHO.

Fusee


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

fusee said:


> I do like your Felca JOT! It would look better after a brushing though IMVHO.
> 
> Fusee
> 
> ...


Hi Fusee,

I was thinking the same my self, but instead of brushing, getting it "blasted"







what you think Bryan ?

MIKE......... aka JOT


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Mike,

I've recently seen one of the 'colourful' Seascopers FS. PM or email me if interested.


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Mike,

have you a seascoper III?

let me know

Regards

ALFA


----------

